

We're At An ‘Absolute' Low Point In Startup Quality - pshin45
http://m.techcrunch.com/2013/04/29/chamath-palihapitiya-disrupt/

======
gexla
If we are at a low point, it's not what people are building. People have and
always will build junk. Rather, we are at a low point of what people are
funding. You may not need my most excellent Twitter Bootstrap styled blogging
service, but I can keep pushing it for as long as I can get funding.

